# MTD Model 31A-32AD706 - Auger keeps turning



## pingaunis (Jan 9, 2021)

Hi folks, New to the forum. Having some issues with my MTD Model 31A-32AD706 Serial Number 1|212B40325. I replaced the transmission and everything's working great, except I noticed that when the auger control is not engaged I am getting some noise and the impeller and augers intermittently turn. I am trying to remember if I replaced the belt or the service shop did a while ago. I recently replaced the auger control cable because the cable broke. I have completely taken any tension out of the control cable and when running the engine I still see the idler pulley spinning and the auger's rotating. I went the other direction and tightened the cable so there was no slack and backed it off a bit as recommended in the owners manual. It still produces the same results. I can't imagine there is a break-in period for the belt. it should operate properly with the new components. Seems like there should be enough slack in the belt when the idler pulley is not engaged. I just can't figure out what it is. Also, when I adjusted per the owners manual I couldn't even pull the control bar all the way. Any advice?


----------



## pingaunis (Jan 9, 2021)

I have decided to get a new belt. I wonder if this belt is after market and maybe the specs are off. I ordered a replacement direct from MTD. Let's see if that works.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Welcome. Let us know if that works for you. From the model number and your description, this is an entry level machine that has a plastic transmission, correct? If so, you should check out Donny Boy's channel on YouTube. He has a video on them.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Consider selling this machine. The transmission is going to fail again.

Nothing wrong with after market belts however the sizing is not consistent. Always measure the old and new belts and compare to what it is suppose to be. D&D and Pix belts are consistent sizing and prefer to use them exclusively.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

Sometimes when using a cogged belt it will try to catch on the pulley a bit. Belts are sometimes inconsistent in size but I usually put on the OEM to eliminate problems like this.MTD are constantly changing parts # for belts but I would make sure you have the latest parts list available.


----------



## pingaunis (Jan 9, 2021)

RAOUL225 said:


> Sometimes when using a cogged belt it will try to catch on the pulley a bit. Belts are sometimes inconsistent in size but I usually put on the OEM to eliminate problems like this.MTD are constantly changing parts # for belts but I would make sure you have the latest parts list available.


I did notice the belt I had on there was cogged but pics of the OEM are not. I would be curious if the thickness of the belt has anything to do with it. I think the length is fine. The width I think is fine but if it sits higher off the grooves of the pulley I wonder if that is causing it to catch.

I say that because the outside of the belt looks worn and I smelled burning rubber also.I think maybe on the belt keeper or idler bracket might causing tension that makes the belt grab on the motor pulley.


----------



## pingaunis (Jan 9, 2021)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Consider selling this machine. The transmission is going to fail again.
> 
> Nothing wrong with after market belts however the sizing is not consistent. Always measure the old and new belts and compare to what it is suppose to be. D&D and Pix belts are consistent sizing and prefer to use them exclusively.


Hoping to make this machine last a few more years. It was unfortunate to pay $175 for a new trans that I know will fail again. But better than spending $800+ on a new machine. I took apart the old trans and saw the brass gears worn. The oil was so full of brass shavings it looked like liquid gold.









Thanks for suggestion on the belt. I am curious if the OEM resolves the issue.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

IMHO, you appear to have some basic wrenching skills. Therefore, this spring/summer I would start looking around for a older machine with decent build quality that has been reasonably maintained. Some older MTDs were pretty good and can be had for short money - certainly in the neighborhood of the cost of another plastic transmission.


----------



## RAOUL225 (Jan 24, 2020)

pingaunis said:


> I did notice the belt I had on there was cogged but pics of the OEM are not. I would be curious if the thickness of the belt has anything to do with it. I think the length is fine. The width I think is fine but if it sits higher off the grooves of the pulley I wonder if that is causing it to catch.
> 
> I say that because the outside of the belt looks worn and I smelled burning rubber also.I think maybe on the belt keeper or idler bracket might causing tension that makes the belt grab on the motor pulley.
> 
> ...


In a situation like this, I usually remove the belt cover,start the machine and watch what is going on. It will be obvious where the belt is catching. If its working ok, put the belt cover back and try it.


----------



## pingaunis (Jan 9, 2021)

So sure enough as soon as I put the OEM belt on problem was solved. Comparing the 2 belts the cogged aftermarket belt was slightly longer which I really don't think caused this issue. But what I think did make a difference is the cutaway measurements. * I'm not saying these are the measurements just using this as illustration. The oem was more like the c belt where the aftermarket was more like the d belt. The oem belt not only was it smooth (not cogged) it was also clearly a different size. The bottom part of the v was wideron the aftermarket belt, the oem belt was .2 and the am .22. The top of the v part was bigger on the aftermarket belt, oem was .25 and the am almost .3. I think since it didn't fit in the pulley channel correctly and it was cogged maybe that's why it was grabbing occasionally. Also, the height of the v was taller. I'm thinking that is why I smelled burning rubber it was sitting too high on the pulley and rubbing against the belt holders. Anyway, I will try to run it some more tomorrow to be sure (wifes not happy i'm running it so late). I think it's good though. Appreciate the input!


----------

